# Moms's NJ Overseed/Journal



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

So I finally convinced my mom to let me overseed her back and side yard with the Hogan Blend of TTTF and KY Bluegrass. The backyard was hurting from the summer heat and the side yard was just about all weeds. I was originally planning to nuke the side yard and attempt a 1 day reno (seed and glyphosate in the same day), but after reading the labels, my roundup included diquat and said to wait 3 days between spraying and seeding. Then I bought HDX 41% glyphosate, but even that said to wait 7 days, so I decided to skip the nuke to avoid the risk of failure.

Here's the log of what was done this past weekend.

Backyard 1500 sqft
9/8/18 - Scalped at the lowest mower setting with the bag. The grass was so saturated it constantly clogged the mower. On the bright side, it wasn't dusty.
9/8/18 - Raked up the clippings to expose as much of the soil as possible
9/8/18 - Sprayed soil conditioner to soften the soil for better seed to soil contact
9/9/18 - Seeded 9lbs of the Hogan TTTF Blend + 20% KY Bluegrass (about 6lb/k)
9/9/18 - Rolled seed in
9/9/18 - Sprayed 4oz/acre rate of Tenacity (rain watered it in gently overnight)
9/9/18 - 15lb of 10-10-10 fertilizer (1lb of N/k) per soil test
9/10/18 - Top dressed with about 8 cu. ft. of peat moss

Side yard 500 sqft
9/9/18 - Scalped at the lowest mower setting with the bag. 
9/9/18 - Raked up the clippings to expose as much of the soil as possible
9/9/18 - Scalped and raked again
9/9/18 - Sprayed soil conditioner to soften the soil for better seed to soil contact
9/9/18 - Seeded 3lbs total of the Hogan TTTF Blend + 20% KY Bluegrass (about 6lb/k)
9/9/18 - Rolled seed in
9/9/18 - Sprayed 4oz/acre rate of Tenacity (rain watered it in gently overnight)
9/9/18 - 5lb of 10-10-10 fertilizer (1lb of N/k) per soil test
9/10/18 - Top dressed with about 2 cu. ft. of peat moss

I was on the fence about adding fertilizer at the time of seeding but decided to go with it since the yard has been low maintenance for some time. Hopefully 1 lb/N isn't too much to hurt the seed. I probably should have only put a half pound down, but what's done is done. At least we received plenty of rain to wash it into the soil.

Both areas are pretty much full sun so I stressed the importance of keeping the top inch of soil/peat moist for the rest of the month. Hopefully we can expect some great results.

Here's a few pictures of the backyard after scalping on 9/9/18:






Backyard after Peat 9/10/18:


Side Yard after scalping 9/9/18:




Side Yard after peat 9/10/18:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Well you definitely made a very nice seed bed! Lots of good seed to soil contact. I bet you get great germination. And I wouldn't worry too much about the nitrogen. I probably would've given it a little boost of something as well :thumbup: Keeping the seed moist is goal #1. Sounds like you'll get that accomplished. Looking forward to some pics when you get some germination!!!


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks! The seed bed prep was the most difficult part, I did the backyard myself, but was very lucky to have a friend help me with the side yard.

We got germination on day 5! Pictures below were take on 9/14. Trying to get more recent photo updates this week.





The existing grass seems to have bounced back pretty quickly. Hope the Hogan Blend can outcompete it...

Mom will be okay with a mix anyway. Maybe one day she'll let me nuke it. Until then, maybe I'll work up the courage to nuke my own lawn.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Got a few pictures today. Things are already looking really good. I think the neighbors are even impressed so far.

The backyard looks to be growing fastest. I wonder if that's from growing conditions (the backyard gets slightly more shade) or because it was seeded a few hours before the side yard.

Tenacity seems to be doing a good job keeping the weed pressure down. Hopefully I can get back there after 30 days to do a follow up spray.

Backyard 9-19-18:




Side Yard 9-19-18:


Spilled some seed here:


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

one more picture of the side yard:


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

A few photo updates of how things are moving along. The backyard is looking awesome! I'm really happy with how it's turning out. That's where most of the family time is spent so if that looks the best then our goal is accomplished.

The side yard isn't doing quite as well but still seems like it will fill in just fine. It's much better than the salad bar it was. It seems like some of the dead weeds that we couldn't get up did prevent some germination. Either way we now have something that we can work with.

I'm going to try to hit both areas with some nitrogen at least once this month but I may not be able to make the trip to NJ.


----------

